# [Solved] Xorg + Intel ICH9 will nicht

## curator

Hallo,

habe mir eben seit längerem die neue Gentoo Variante installiert (frisch vom Server, kernel 2.6.36-r :Cool: 

Habe genkernel genutzt, am kernel sollte mein Problem aber nicht liegen.

Ich habe xorg-server installiert

```

emerge xorg-server

```

und vorher in der make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

```

eingetragen. 

Nun wollte ich mal (ohne xorg.conf, wie ich nachgelesen habe) einfach mal versucht X zu starten. Dat geht net

Da auf anderem Rechner zitiere ich nur auszuüge aus dem Log

```

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

....

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa"

..

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev"

...

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

...

```

So, intel lädt also, die anderen nicht, aber die brauche ich imho ja auch nicht, oder?

Ach ja auszug aus lspci

```

00:02:0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

```

Was mache ich falsch? Bzw. was muss ich tun, damit das geht?

Besten Gruß,

AlexLast edited by curator on Wed Apr 13, 2011 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcenX

Hast du auch  xorg-drivers instaliert?

Hast du unter /etc/X11 eine xorg.conf angelegt? Wenn ja versuch es mal ohne.

Die ganze Log von xorg wäre schon besser.

Mit wgetpaste

mehr unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870739.html

----------

## curator

Hallo,

xorg-drivers in version 1.9 installiert.

Und es exisitert keine xorg.conf

Hier die vollständige Xorg.0.log

```

[   441.805] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[   441.808] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   441.808] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Gentoo

[   441.808] Current Operating System: Linux X200_Gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Apr 7 16:20:49 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   441.808] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

[   441.809] Build Date: 08 April 2011  10:35:46PM

[   441.809]  

[   441.809] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   441.809]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   441.809] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   441.811] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Apr  9 11:01:21 2011

[   441.857] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   441.873] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   441.873] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   441.873] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   441.873] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   441.873] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   441.873] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   441.873] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   441.898] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   441.898]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.898] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   441.898]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.898] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   441.898]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.898] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   441.898]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.898] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   441.898]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.899] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   441.899]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   441.899] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   441.899] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   441.899] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   441.899] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cc140

[   441.899] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   441.899]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   441.899]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   441.899]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   441.899]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   441.901] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   441.901] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:17aa:20e4 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf2400000/1048576

[   441.901] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   441.901] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   441.958] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   441.970] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   441.970]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   441.970]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   441.970]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   441.970] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   441.970] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   441.971] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   441.971] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   441.971] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   441.971] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   441.971] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   441.971] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   441.971] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   441.996] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   441.996]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   441.996]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   441.996]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   441.996] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   441.996] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   442.012] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   442.045] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   442.045]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   442.045]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   442.045] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   442.045] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   442.046] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   442.047] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   442.052] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   442.052]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   442.052]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   442.052]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   442.052] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   442.053] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   442.053] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   442.083] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   442.083]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   442.083]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   442.083] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   442.083] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   442.084] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   442.084] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   442.084]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   442.084]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   442.084] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   442.085] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   442.085] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   442.085] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   442.085] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   442.085] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   442.085] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   442.121] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   442.121]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.14.0

[   442.121]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   442.121]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   442.121] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   442.122] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   442.122] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   442.122] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   442.122] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   442.123] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   442.123] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   442.123] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   442.123] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   442.124] (--) using VT number 7

[   442.505] (EE) No devices detected.

[   442.505] 

Fatal server error:

[   442.505] no screens found

[   442.505] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   442.505] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   442.505] 

```

----------

## astaecker

Werden die DRM-Treiber auch richtig geladen ?:

```
dmesg | grep i915
```

----------

## curator

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

```

dmesg | grep i915 

```

liefert KEINE ergebnisse

Wenn ich das Teil separat lade

```

dmesg -c

modprobe i915

```

Dann passiert was

```

dmesg

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

```

Der Rest bleibt leider unverändert, X startet nicht nicht identischer Xorg.0.log

Weitere Ideen?

----------

## Hollowman

Starte die Kiste mal neu und mach mal ein

lspci -k

Sebastian

----------

## curator

Mach ich doch gern!

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e0

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e4

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e4

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset MEI Controller (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e6

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset AMT SOL Redirection (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ec

   Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ee

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f2

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f5

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f7

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f9

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5300

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1011

```

----------

## Josef.95

Die ganzen Ratschläge aus dem schon genannten Thread hast du schon durch?

 *>=xf86-video-intel-2.13.0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * This driver requires KMS support in your kernel
> 
> ...

 

Die Infos von der Treiber Installation hast du umgesetzt?

Zudem stelle auch sicher das ALLE anderen Framebuffer Treiber deaktiviert sind, das sind die unter

(make menuconfig) 

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->  Hier bitte ALLE Treiber deaktivieren
```

Dann wird es vermutlich schon funktionieren.

----------

## curator

Hi, kann mal gucken, zZ ist der genkernel kernel drin. Geht das damit nicht?

----------

## MarcenX

Doch geht auch mit dem genkernel

```
genkernel --splash --clean --install --menuconfig --mountboot all
```

Da bekommst du das Menü und nach dem Abspeichert wird der Kernel fertig gestellt.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/genkernel.xml

Wenn das Modul nicht mit geladen wird, schreib es mal in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## curator

Hi, hat leider etwas gedauert, bis ich den eigenen Kernel am laufen hatte. SATA - Controller - länger Geschichte.

Mit dem neuen Kernel funktioniert es aber aller reibungslos. Also vielen Dank.

Mit genkernel geht es nicht meinte ich, dass es nicht mit genkernel out-of-the-box geht.

Den letzten hint habe ich daher noch nicht probiert, denn wenn ich mir schon einen eigenen Kernel baue, nutze ich den jetzt auch.

Vielen Dank nochmal

----------

